# IGF STABILITY THROUGH POST?



## BALDGIT (Apr 23, 2007)

I have just ordred 4 bottles IGF suspended in acetic acid from muscle research.

Just been checking up on other forums, there does seem to be a concern on the stability of IGF after been shaken etc through postage has anyone heard of this?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

It should come cold packed tbh. Im sure it will be fine.


----------

